# Ziwipeak canned food?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm ordering some food for Chelsy and wondered if anyone has ever used Ziwipeak canned food? Here are the ingredients for the canned Venison:

Liver, Tripe, Kidney and Heart (min. 40%),Meat (min. 20%); Green-lipped and Blue-lipped Mussel (min. 4%); Carrageenan; Guar, Flaxseed Oil (min. 0.5%); Vitamins and Minerals 

And for the canned Lamb:


Lamb - Meat (min.36.6%),Liver, Tripe, Heart and Kidney (min. 20%); Green-lipped and Blue-lipped Mussel (min. 4%); Carrageenan; Guar, Flaxseed Oil (min. 0.5%); Vitamins and Minerals 

Do you think the Venison has too much organ meat in it and would be too rich? I am desperately trying to cure her allergies which are probably ragweed this time of year. But I thought I'd put her back on just venison for awhile to see if it helped her at all. Luckily she's only 17 pounds so I can try new food in small batches.....the Ziwipeak is expensive.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, Ziwipeak is expensive. I've not used the canned product but have used the airdried dog food, basically with the same ingredients and my dogs do real well for the short time they may get it. I'd say it's pretty top of the line.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh great, I am going to try their canned foods. It looks like they have the best ingredients of any dog food I've looked at.


----------



## selfservepetspa (Jan 4, 2009)

*Ziwipeak*

We carry it at our shop and I think it is the best canned food out there - Its in our rotation. Our best seller is the tripe and our kids love it too, so if you don't mind stinky, then try the canned tripe!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ziwipeak is no doubt a good product, but it is so expensive, that for the price, you could give fresh foods, and come out paying less. But, if this isn't something you'd want to do for convenience purposes (which I understand you travel a lot- so I would probably go canned in your situation, too) then yes, it is quality. Many of our customers do very well on it. It IS rich, but that's usually more of an issue if you're going to feed it in large amounts, or if they were already eating a total junk food. As a topper to a quality diet, I wouldn't think it would cause too much trouble.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Ziwipeak is no doubt a good product, but it is so expensive, that for the price, you could give fresh foods, and come out paying less. But, if this isn't something you'd want to do for convenience purposes (which I understand you travel a lot- so I would probably go canned in your situation, too) then yes, it is quality. Many of our customers do very well on it. It IS rich, but that's usually more of an issue if you're going to feed it in large amounts, or if they were already eating a total junk food. As a topper to a quality diet, I wouldn't think it would cause too much trouble.



There ended up being a sale on Evo and Wellness canned so I just stuck with those for now. I had a hard time justifying the price of the Ziwipeak when I'm not sure if she can handle it (you had to buy a case at a time). I may try to find it at a local store and just get one can the first time. 

Chelsy gets such bad colitis when she eats some things that I am sticking with her regular kibble and canned while we travel. She got into Rocky's Orijen the first day out in the motor home and I thought we were going to lose her. She was deathly sick for 3 days and then recovered just fine. Luckily I have been thru this before with her and keep the right meds and food in stock at all times. I've been really hesitant to give her any 'real' food because of this.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> I've been really hesitant to give her any 'real' food because of this.


Understandable. Grissom gets cannon butt over nothing sometimes. I bought a really strong probiotic for him about a week ago, and hopefully this will help. I want to put him on raw when I move, but I question if I can afford to do 100% meat, and now I'm afraid to give him anything different from day to day.


----------

